# [CCA2] Concealed Carry Applications 2



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

July 17th 9a-1p West Boylston Ma
www.cloverleaffirearmsgroup.com/cca2

In this class we will safely increase your speed while accessing your concealed carry firearm. We will build on the skills from CCA1 course, and continue to assess your holster setup under increasing pressure. We will also examine other environmental factors that come into play with your decision making such as: clothing, family, innocent bystanders, and unorthodox shooting positions.

If you carry concealed for work or personal safety, I can help you get your gun into the fight faster.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this course endorsed by Ron Glidden?


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Probably not.


----------

